# Billie Eilish - Orchestrated



## Mattia Chiappa (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi people!

For fun I tried to orchestrate Billie Eilish - when the party's over. This was a fun little experiment and I though I'd share it with you.

Sample Libraries used:

- Spitfire Audio BBCSO
- Sample Modeling Brass
- Spitfire Audio BHCT




Score:









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com






Sketch:









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com


----------



## markleake (Feb 22, 2020)

This sounds really good. Well done!


----------



## tav.one (Feb 22, 2020)

Wow! So Beautiful...I want to hear this played by live orchestra with Billie on vocals.

Do you have this on Spotify?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Feb 22, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Wow! So Beautiful...I want to hear this played by live orchestra with Billie on vocals.
> 
> Do you have this on Spotify?


Hi thanks! Unfortunately I don’t have any music on Spotify. I know, I should look into that


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 22, 2020)

Beautifully done orchestration (and thanks for breaking out the sections in your video!).

I'm curious about your process: did you work out the orchestration on paper (virtual or otherwise) first, or did you work it out directly in-DAW?


----------



## Ilko Birov (Feb 22, 2020)

Wonderful stuff! And the final part really came together nicely.
This arrangement also reminded me of Elliott Smith.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Feb 22, 2020)

Gingerbread said:


> Beautifully done orchestration (and thanks for breaking out the sections in your video!).
> 
> I'm curious about your process: did you work out the orchestration on paper (virtual or otherwise) first, or did you work it out directly in-DAW?


Thanks! I sketched the whole arrangement on piano, which I then orchestrated in Sibelius. I've now linked the score and piano reduction on top if you're interested in taking a look at that.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 22, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have any music on Spotify. I know, I should look into that


Please do, I listen to a lot of your tracks repeatedly and I’d rather listen to it on Apple Music / Spotify as its way more convenient and it helps the artist more.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 22, 2020)

Gorgeous rendition of a beautiful song. Very nice!


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 23, 2020)

Beautifully orchestrated Mattia. Just had my second listen. So many little details and flourishes really bring this alive. Great work as always.


----------



## batonruse (Feb 23, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Thanks! I sketched the whole arrangement on piano, which I then orchestrated in Sibelius. I've now linked the score and piano reduction on top if you're interested in taking a look at that.


Thanks again Mattia for sharing your files and for taking us on your journey!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks guys! I might make a video breakdown of how I orchestrated this and if anybody is interested I'll post it here.


----------



## batonruse (Feb 23, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Thanks guys! I might make a video breakdown of how I orchestrated this and if anybody is interested I'll post it here.


That would be really interesting and informative for many of us....here's hoping you can find the time.Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 23, 2020)

It's really a beautiful orchestration. You made it listenable ...


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Feb 23, 2020)

Sounds great and builds up nicely - enjoyed it a lot, wish it was longer :D


----------

